# Sliding patio door on concrete



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Originalgyp0 said:


> Hi. Have a dilema and hope someone can help. Just bought a house, 10yrs old. Need to replace sliding patio door. The new door has a nailing flange at the bottom but the home is on a concrete slab. The original door is sitting flush on the slab. Do i have to cut off the nailing flange on the replacement door. Thanx for your input.


 The new door should be installed with a pan under it, then you need a trim of sorts to hide that so you can leave the flange there.


----------



## Originalgyp0 (Jul 14, 2018)

Nealtw said:


> The new door should be installed with a pan under it, then you need a trim of sorts to hide that so you can leave the
> The slab of the house is flush with the patio slab. Looks like they poured it all in 1 shot. Flange is going to have to come off but i will put a sill pan in there. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Originalgyp0 said:


> Nealtw said:
> 
> 
> > The new door should be installed with a pan under it, then you need a trim of sorts to hide that so you can leave the
> ...


----------



## Originalgyp0 (Jul 14, 2018)

No water on the porch. Ive actually built new construction for 15yrs but never had to deal with a concrete slab house before. Thats what i get for moving to san antonio. Lol


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

You need an actual door pan, not sticky tape. 

You seal the pan to the slab and it's the back and end dams of the pan that keeps the water out of the house.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Originalgyp0 said:


> No water on the porch. Ive actually built new construction for 15yrs but never had to deal with a concrete slab house before. Thats what i get for moving to san antonio. Lol


 We do walk out basements all the time that are the same way but the deck is never level with the floor. But we put a 2x4 under them for the siding guys to have something to nail a trim to and that made the top of the window match all the rest of the windows and door.
The flooring guys had a nailer inside too for their trim. I don't think a home owner ever noticed it was raised.:wink2:


----------



## Originalgyp0 (Jul 14, 2018)

Thanks for all the input. Ill let you know how it works out. I only do new construction and dont remodel...you never know what the last guy did until its too late.


----------



## AndreaHemming (Jan 19, 2021)

I guess sticky tape is useless here. All you need is an actual door pan, nothing more. I have faced a similar problem recently. Firstly, I thought I would be able to manage it on my own. But when I realized that I need a trim of sorts to hide, so I can leave the flange there, I understood it won't be so easy. After a few days of reflection, I decided to buy new doors. I fell for my friend's suggestion. When he needs to purchase patio doors he always uses this source. There is a wide range of attractive doors displayed, I think everyone should know about this source.


----------



## SLSTech (Jan 19, 2021)

Heh I remember installing a ton of doors with just "caulk" instead of a pan...


----------

